# Tha Bluetits have landed.



## overthemoon

For the last six years we know that Bluetits have nested in next doors garden and used our feeders but at last they appear to be going to nest in a little box we put up for them. Constantly in and out of the box, either very briefly or one keeps watch and one goes in for a few minutes.
My question is: When one of them is in the box for a few minutes it sounds like a Woodpecker in there, I can't believe such a little bird can make that sort of racket, what is it doing? I don't want to look and possibly scare them off nesting there. 
Wondered if anyone knows?

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Jennifer

I have no idea Dave what they could be doing in there, save that they are "casing the joint" to ensure that it is safe for nesting.

What I have noticed is that there appears to be a great many blue tits, and their varieties around this year. Anyone else noticed this?

Jenny


----------



## 96299

overthemoon said:


> For the last six years we know that Bluetits have nested in next doors garden and used our feeders but at last they appear to be going to nest in a little box we put up for them. Constantly in and out of the box, either very briefly or one keeps watch and one goes in for a few minutes.
> My question is: When one of them is in the box for a few minutes it sounds like a Woodpecker in there, I can't believe such a little bird can make that sort of racket, what is it doing? I don't want to look and possibly scare them off nesting there.
> Wondered if anyone knows?
> 
> Cheers, Dave


Casing the joint is probably right. Just because they are in and out of your box doesn't mean they will nest there unfortunately. I hope they do though for your sake. 

Steve


----------



## overthemoon

H i Jenny,
I think they have gone through "casing the joint" and are taking up residence but they are not flying in and out with nesting materials yet [ bit early?] It's just this rapid knocking noise that baffles me. Thanks for reply though.
Dave


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

I recall reading somewhere that blue tits and other hole nesting birds will roughen up the wood under the entrance hole so that the young birds will be able to grip with their claws when they climb out. I have to say that in my experience the nest more or less comes up as far as the entrance hole, so I'm not entirely convinced by this.

The blue tits that use our nest box make this noise every year, although you would think that the inside would be rough enough by now. Personally I suspect that it is just the general urge we all get to "improve" a new residence, which is what it amounts to for the birds.

Let us know how the nesting goes.

Sandy


----------



## SilverF1

When I put up a new nestbox last year that I made, the bluetits slightly enlarged the hole and roughened the inside. The hole I made was to thesize recommended by the RSPB.

Guess your birds are doing the same.


----------



## 96299

Sandy_Saunders said:


> I have to say that in my experience the nest more or less comes up as far as the entrance hole, so I'm not entirely convinced by this.
> Sandy


With the right size and dimentions of the nest box, the nest should not come anywhere near to where the entrance hole is because that would make it very easy for predators like cats to "winkle" the young out. I would say as a minimum, 6" from the bottom of the hole to the floor to be about right.

Steve


----------



## 747

If the nest box was unfurnished then they must have bought some flat packs from Ikea. That would account for the noise.

Did you hear any swearing as well?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Chigman said:


> With the right size and dimentions of the nest box, the nest should not come anywhere near to where the entrance hole is because that would make it very easy for predators like cats to "winkle" the young out. I would say as a minimum, 6" from the bottom of the hole to the floor to be about right.
> 
> Steve


I have just been out and measured mine and it is six and a half inches from the entrance hole to the bottom. Every october when I clear it out the nest comes to within an inch of the top. The amount of material it contains is truly amazing and must represent many hundreds of collecting trips.

For what it is worth, the box is in a position which is proof against cats and the like, the only threat is likely to be a woodpecker, or perhaps a squirrel. These can enlarge the hole and get and the young.

Sandy


----------



## overthemoon

I think your right with the roughing up theory, just had a not to intrusive gander and the exterior of the entrance hole is well pecked so presumably that is what their doing to the inside, the box came from the RSPB so sizes/dimensions are right.
PS 747, if it is swearing in Bluetit bird language it was probably after postie delivered the Ikea invoice to them. 
I'll post with pictures if they do nest----- fingers crossed.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

I have a round perspex feeder from The Range which only Blue and Great Tits can feed from. They are really picky, if I get a mixed seed they actually chuck out anything else to get at the sunflower seeds.

To open some of those seeds though the Blue Tits have to hammer away with their beaks while holding the seed under one foot, I can't believe they don't get a headache! Great Tits seem stronger, and seem mostly able to tear the seeds open.

I can imagine that same headbanging being quite loud in an empty box!

Jason


----------



## lifestyle

Last week Aldi had Nest boxes with camera inside £49.00 .
Did anyone manage to purchase one ,my store had sold out when i popped in.
Blue tits in abundance in our garden,along with at least a dozen wood pidgeons ,also one sparrow hawk ,feeds on the wood pigeons.


Les


----------



## Chausson

Our blue tits have diminished this year but the goldfinch has made up the difference, I counted them one day there were 29 of them feeding it was amazing watching them darting around with a couple of robins and the odd tit.

Ron


----------



## Landyman

We have a nest box with a wireless camera inside and have had bluetits nesting in it for the last few years.
The sequence of events seems to be:-

1) Birds visit and explore the box over a few weeks from January onwards, often in pairs.

2) The male (I presume, as I can't tell the sexes apart) them starts hammering away at the entrance hole to prove his manly ability at DIY skills to his intended.

3) Having beaten himself senseless he takes his girlfriend round to inspect the wonderful home he has prepared for them both. Providing she is impressed with his building skills she decides to move in.

4) She (I think) then starts to roost in the box at night, presumably to indicate to other birds that they have taken over the tenancy and to b****r off. Perhaps it's also to check if the new home is secure and suitable to bring up youngsters. There is always just one of the pair in the box at night and they are gone at first light.

5) After several weeks of nighttime occupation nest building will, hopefully, start.

After lots of attention being given to our box I connected the camera up a couple of weeks ago, even though it seemed very early in the year. Switched it on every few days but there has been no sign of occupation, until last night.
Thought I would just check and there was a tiny bundle of fluffy feathers huddled up in the corner of the box. (We have infra red lighting on the camera so that we get B/W pictures at night)
We will be watching every evening from now on.

Landyman.


----------



## Euramobilly

I think Landyman could be right. The box has to pass muster so much noisy 'titivating' is necessary! :roll:

We had our usual spring visit from a female blackcap last week. (Complete with her brown cap)


----------



## patnles

lifestyle said:


> Last week Aldi had Nest boxes with camera inside £49.00 .
> Did anyone manage to purchase one ,my store had sold out when i popped in.
> Blue tits in abundance in our garden,along with at least a dozen wood pidgeons ,also one sparrow hawk ,feeds on the wood pigeons.
> 
> Les


We've had an Aldi nest box with camera for 2 years. Winter 2009/2010 we had a bluetit roosting in it but no nest and no baby birds  Last week I bought a feeding station with camera from Aldi but it has yet to be assembled.
The picture quality in the nestbox is very good for the price, you could see all the colours nicely. It also has infra-red so we get night time viewing in black and white.
We have seen over 40 different species of bird feeding in our garden including goldcrest, woodpeckers sparrowhawk blackcaps and last winter had a wren nesting in one of our nestboxes..
Lesley


----------



## 96299

patnles said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week Aldi had Nest boxes with camera inside £49.00 .
> Did anyone manage to purchase one ,my store had sold out when i popped in.
> Blue tits in abundance in our garden,along with at least a dozen wood pidgeons ,also one sparrow hawk ,feeds on the wood pigeons.
> 
> Les
> 
> 
> 
> We've had an Aldi nest box with camera for 2 years. Winter 2009/2010 we had a bluetit roosting in it but no nest and no baby birds  Last week I bought a feeding station with camera from Aldi but it has yet to be assembled.
> The picture quality in the nestbox is very good for the price, you could see all the colours nicely. It also has infra-red so we get night time viewing in black and white.
> We have seen over 40 different species of bird feeding in our garden including goldcrest, woodpeckers sparrowhawk blackcaps and last winter had a wren nesting in one of our nestboxes..
> Lesley
Click to expand...

Hi

Just as a reminder, it is not generally thought of to put a feeding station to near a nest box/site, what with birds being territorial and all. I think you will just lesson your chances of a pair breeding if you do.

Steve


----------



## txe4man

we too have a nestbox with camera. when they first are deciding whether to build they do spend a lot of time pecking around the entrance hole, i always thought they were smoothing it because their feathers get very worn later with the constant in and outs during feeding, but i guess it could be roughening.

the female also does a lot of spinning round with her wings out on the bottom of the box, i think it is their way of checking the size.

during the building the male does virtually nothing, just goes in now and again to check progress!

although it is fascinating it can also be very sad, the first year was a bad one for grubs and starting with fourteen chicks we ended with one. the parent birds also seem to cull there young if times are bad, one night we had five well feathered babies, next morning only three. how they get them out we have not witnessed, but it is an amazing feat of strength for such small birds.


----------



## Tan-all-over

lifestyle said:


> Last week Aldi had Nest boxes with camera inside £49.00 .
> Did anyone manage to purchase one ,my store had sold out when i popped in.
> Blue tits in abundance in our garden,along with at least a dozen wood pidgeons ,also one sparrow hawk ,feeds on the wood pigeons.
> 
> Les


We bought one from Aldi last year and it is so good. Its colour in the day and being infro-red black and white at night. The sound is also very good. We would highly recommend getting one from them. We watched them raise a family which was so interesting, the amount of things you learn having the camera in the nest box. Also, you can hear them land on the box if you happen to be reading or looking away from the monitor allowing you to watch the proceedings.


----------



## overthemoon

Well folks, after my initial post I am proud to say I am the guardian of nesting bluetits, we are so chuffed to watch the constant coming and goings of them. June[ my better half] actually rescued one the other day, it's claw got caught under a splinter from all that roughing up they do and it was hanging upside down flapping frantically so she gently cupped it and released it's claw. Her reward for this was a poop on the wrist which is obviously bluetit language for "thanks".
Did I say I would post a picture, no chance, maybe 20 years ago but my reactions ain't that quick anymore, tried it several times and not a chance.
Just thought I'd let you know that they have indeed landed. 

Dave


----------

